# Good bye 'Miss Rikki'



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'My mind knows you are in a better place where there is no pain. You are at peace. I understand that. I just wish I could explain it to my heart'. 

Fourteen years ago you came into our lives, a bouncy baby girl, a little bit vocal, a little bit naughty but oh, so full of life! The years passed by with you by our side, a constant companion, a partner, a best friend in life. You loved to camp, to hike, to wade in the creeks up to your knees, you were never a swimmer, rolling in the grass, belly up, feet waving at the sky - life was good, oh so good! As time moved on, all too quickly, your body getting a little bit sore and creaky, slowing you down a bit, and your vision starting to dim, your mind wandering a bit, you carried on, 'Life is for living, let's get on with it!' Your hearing became more selective over time, though I do think you practiced your options granted by your years, to pick and choose, when and if, we were 'worth' listening to. Loved you all the more for that! 

The time came not long ago, to make the most difficult decision of our lives, broke our hearts to even consider it. But you were not well, life was not easy for you anymore, it was a struggle for you to do things you loved to do, cancer was taking your life, and there was nothing we could do to stop it. Many tears we shed, the ache in our hearts unbearable, impossible to imagine what life would be without you, we let you go, helped you over the 'Rainbow Bridge'. 
Blessed with 14 amazing years, a gift we shall never forget, we Thank You from the bottom of our hearts for allowing us to share our lives with you. 
Though we may no longer be able to hold you in our arms, we will forever hold you in our hearts.

Good bye, sweet baby girl. You are missed more than words can say.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute you wrote for your girl. Sounds like Miss Rikki had a wonderful life. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Miss Rikki. Your love for her shines through in your post. Godspeed sweet girl.

Sending prayers for peace and comfort.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Oh no! I hope those pitter patterning paws continue to follow you around home and remind you of all the good times you shared together. May Miss Riki live on to provide you the comfort you need. I'm so terribly sorry. T


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it's always so painful and heartbreaking to say goodbye.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rikki. It sounds like she was a happy and fun girl, and had a wonderful life with you. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers during this sad time.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Rikki. Praying for God's comfort for you all. Thank you for a beautiful tribute.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I have tears in my eyes, what a beautiful tribute to your special girl. I am so very sorry for your loss, keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost Miss Rikki. It sounds like she had a wonderful, much-loved life.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your caring and kind words. 'Miss Rikki' was a huge part of our lives, her leaving has left a huge hole in our hearts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your precious Rikki, beautiful tribute to her. 

I believe they take a piece of our hearts and hold onto it until we are reunited. 
May all the special memories you shared bring you comfort, peace and in time joy when you reflect on them.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl she was. I am so sorry you lost her. and I certainly understand your mind tells you she is happy, healthy now, but your heart doesn't understand why she had to leave.


----------

